# Off lead walkies?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone have any advice/stories about letting their chi's off lead for the first time?
Adam is 4months now and although Ive been too scared to let him off lead Im starting to feel abit guilty. Especially when he runs round the park on his flexi lead to fast and is jerked into a somersault when he runs out of lead!!
He always comes back when I call him in the park (no garden to practice in unfortunaly) or if he is sniffing something interesting he will wait when I ask until I come up to him. My nearest park is teeny and directly across the road from me but has an open front to the road, the advantage is there are no distractions as I hardly ever see anyone else there, the next option is a huge park surrounded by trees half hour walk away, the disadvantage is lots of big dogs off lead and if he runs away would probably get lost.
So just after encouraging stories really to get my courage up!! I'd like Adam to be good off lead so that when I let Hannah go she can follow Adams lead (pun intended) as he is the more dominant one. Thanks.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

I know that you are looking for encouraging stories only but honestly, I don't recommend any dog being off leash especially in the city small or large. Too much can happen too quickly and even with good recall it might not be enough to prevent something.

The other dogs off leash is one thing but other people, traffic etc is another. Not to mention "things" that a puppy could find and eat before you could stop it.

Small dog theft is on the rise as it is easy to steal a dog and sell it to puppy mills (if unaltered) or to some unsuspecting person. We have that issue right now in our area. In the last year about 12 toy dogs have been stolen and not recovered. They were stolen out of stopped cars, their yards, the city parks and a couple were even stolen out of pet shops!


In our city, it is required that all dogs be on a leash at all times unless in the dog park (both are completely fenced in and each one has a large dog park and small dog park). Before you make a final decision about this - you should thoroughly check your local bi-laws as although many people have their dogs off leash - they could be breaking the law.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I always walk our dogs off the lead we've never had any problems with it, they're so much more responsive off the lead anyway and I find they are less likely to get injured as they can run away from trouble and aren't attached to you. 

The whole point is training and I tend to find many people don't bother with it, Zero and Mai will always stay within 2 meters of me at all times, but they have both been let off the lead every since they started going out so they're used to it.

As for flexie leads, I would never use one they're evil things, you have absolutely no control over your dog, if someone wanted to steal your dog they can be cut easily and I think using one is just plain lazy, if you want to walk on a lead use a proper one where you have control and make your dog walk to heel.

Many a person tends to forget they may be small but they are still dogs, the more you mollycoddle them they worse behaved they are.


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

We have three and they're all now 2 1/2. We live lake front on a private, one lane and mostly dirt road with very little car activity (we're talking no more than 4-5 a day and none at all which actually goes directly by our house except in the summer). We began letting them all out in the yard without leashes when they were young puppies. We have both an open lake front yard and a fenced area right off of a porch which was built especially for them and that's where they were initially all let out free. Eventually, we began letting them all out in the open yard and they (mostly) seem to understand the boundaries of the yard. Except for in the fenced area, they're never out alone - even for a quick pee.

About a year or so ago, my husband began walking them one at a time down the road off lease. Prior to that, they were free in the yards, but always on lease for walks. Since then, we're able to walk all three at the same time this way, but if there's more than 1 going for the walk, then BOTH us go with them. 

So far, the only command we've found that will stop them in their tracks from running way ahead and that all 3 of them will consistently obey is "stay". That command was originally drilled into them when they were very young to keep them from running out the door whenever it opened. Just by chance, we found that it works just as well when they're out walking or playing in the yard. If they hear the word "stay" yelled out at them, their reaction is to stop where they are and immediately sit. That allows us to either catch up with them if they've run ahead or quickly pick them up and move them off the road if we see a car in the distance. It also stops them from running off in a direction we don't want them to go. The only limitation to this otherwise wonderful control system is that the "stay" command doesn't work if a squirrel or chipmunk happens to run across their path or they spot one nearby. Fortunately though, the little critters usually run up the nearest tree and they will all then just run straight to the tree, park themselves under it and stare up at it, allowing us to catch up with them very easily. 

We've also been trying to teach them a "car" command in the hopes that if they hear us yell "car" they will automatically move themselves off the road into a grassy area and sit. So far, not much luck - but we haven't been at it very long, nor very consistently. 

Honestly though, I don't think we would ever have even attempted letting them off lease were it not for our rural location. I can't imagine ever doing something like this in parks like you describe where there is a real street with traffic adjacent to it or the probability of other dogs. It would be wonderful if your little guy could eventually run free, but I can't stress enough how important it is to FIRST have at least one command that will be obeyed with a high degree of consistency. Without that, I think it's probably far too dangerous.

Good luck - hope it works out for you!!.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

To each his own, but I would never let my dogs off leash except in a private, fenced area, only with other dogs I know or no other dogs. These little ones are too easily hurt or lost. Just not worth the risk. Any dog can get spooked and run no matter how well trained it is and another dog can materialize almost out of thin air.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm, dilemma!! It seems to be a divide between the states/canada and UK. Over there dog theft seems prevalent, dog parks are easily available or people live in rural locations with space to run. Not always the case in the uk. With no garden, no enclosed dog parks my two run the risk of never beijg able to run free across the grass or at the beach. 
I feel that free running should be a right for doggies coz it is part of their natural behaviour, I may throw caution to the wind and hope for thebest, I think the joy my little ones would get out of it would outweigh the risks. 
(Still testing recall at the mo and so far, so good!!)


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

we use a flexi lead but she doesnt seem to want to balt around shes happy trotting and sniffing along side us, i sometimes run with the lead so she can go faster, But I doubt I shall ever let her off the lead, I cant risk losing her or her getting injured, it may be a bit selfish but if i think shes happy enough on the lead then I do see the point in risking her...!xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Just saw awomen letting her 2 staffie pups off the lead at the open gateway to the park (leading straight onto the main road!!), both puppies were pulling like afreight train on the lead tho. The mind boggles sometimes, 2 baby staffies, brave or stoopid owner?!! LOL


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

We haven't yet taken Bailey for a walk, but I did just buy him a Y harness the other day. Sadly, its a bit on the big side right now. lol He isn't following any commands, being an infant at the moment, but we are hoping that we can start getting him to walk with us by spring! Were going to start trying walks/commands in the house and at Petco during the winter. 

I doubt I would ever walk him with out a leash, we live up against deep woods and have wolves here and hawk's that fly over our house.... so, I really doubt I would ever let him far out of my reach! I shudder to think about the dangers...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I let my Roxy out once without a leash and I lost her. I will never do it again. I was right there.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't dare take Kobi off lead, even in our backyard as it is wide open, with no fencing. His recall isn't the greatest when he's distracted, so I don't trust him to not run off into the road. 

What I like to do is take him to the park which has a large, completely fenced in tennis court with a gate that can be closed (and which is hardly ever used, especially in colder months). I let him run around in there off lead and he just has the best time. I don't have to worry about him running off, being stolen or eating something he shouldn't!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I let Chloe off leash in areas I know are safe and FAR away from the road(ex. trails around my house that people are rarely on). She never strays far.. she will run around but never let me out of her site. If I am at a place more public with lots of people and dogs I keep her on a leash.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I have trained all my dogs to be off leash. I think it is safer. I have friends that never have had them off and now the dogs will bolt if they are accidentally loose. 
I believe that the easiest way is to develop a bond and start as early as possible. All of my puppies have followed me on a walk in the woods from 3 months of age. I live in the country but also on a state route. My dogs also know that they don't go near the road. Now something could happen, but I feel a certain sense with them and have an awesome 'come' response. Keep treats with you at all times and only call your pup if you know for sure she is going to come. If they happen to be coming to you use it as a teaching tool and tell them come and treat. Avoid calling if you sense they are going to ignore you. If you sense that start running in the opposite direction making fun noises. I never chase my dogs , but encourage them to find me. 
If I am in a busy area I always leash. But my dogs get lots of off leash time. Also walking with a friends dog who is reliable off leash can help. Older dogs make the best teachers and puppy trainers.
Emma


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I lived in England much of my life and used to take my dogs to Derbyshire. We would go on long long walks. I spent much of my teenage life walking my dogs. I think the woods in England are the best. One thing I really miss about it. I am sure that more down south it is harder. But I could walk all day in Yorkshire.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I live in Surrey so we have enough countryside and large fenced parks to let our dogs run off the lead with no problems.

As I said Flexi leads are dangerous please unless you have to don't use them they cause a lot of injuries and problems, as the cables can snap, the mechanism can jam and you can't get your dog back and many other problems, you have no control with them, walk your dogs on a normal short lead and teach them to walk with you. Training is the key to everything


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I've used extending leads for over twenty years without problems and will always do so.
I can appreciate the "risks" but I feel the advantages outweigh them 

They aren't for everyone, personal choice


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I would NEVER let Rocky off the lead in public, maybe I am too over protective of him but I just worry about other dogs and if he was to get spooked by something he would prob just run away! We have a big garden and he runs around it like and idiot!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont let Twig off the lead i just dont trust other people's dogs - i know she wouldnt run away as we do off the lead training at obedience classes - she has a big secure garden that she can run round in and does so every day - out on walks shes just happy to walk along at my side


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

A consistent recall and a bond with your dog that she comes to you if there is trouble are musts for off lead. You can practice at home even inside. You can even plan some distractions to see how she does then. Got a friend with a dog? How about a friendly cat? If you can get her to come to you around distractions, you'll be ready for off lead. Of course, there are risk involved but honestly being the house is a risk (fire, carbon monoxide etc), leashes can be a risk due to the potential of them getting it wrapped around their neck. You have to make the decision whether you want to take that risk and if you've prepared her well enough to give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## ILoveMyLeo (Nov 3, 2008)

I live in the city and I always walk Leo on a lead unless we are in an open area away from traffic. My boyfriend swears by the flexi-lead thing. I hate it. I feel like I have no control. It's hard to correct him and Leo also likes to bolt and ends up getting yanked into a somersault. I was terrified to let him off the lead at first but after practicing his recall I bit the bullet and let him go in a open but empty area and he came right back. He doesn't always listen but I would never let him go in a place where he could get hit by a car.

I don't worry about other dogs. Leo has now conquered his fear of labs (mostly) after doing lots and lots and lots of exposure training with my friend's docile lab. We take him to a doggy play group at the beach and he always takes over. He's the smallest dog with the biggest 'tude, haha. Even the german shepards and pittbulls don't bug him!

I've been meaning to start whistle training to use as a recall so he'll listen better. That would give me total confidence. But it's hard to find a whistle!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I had access to a secure garden or open space, I think if I did I probably wouldnt want to let them off lead outside! I agree flexi leads are misused at times, Ive seen people walking dogs down busy streets with the lead lax. I only use them extended in the park then Adam walks to heel with the lead locked but loose in the street. I bet even pit bull owners go through that moment of dread when they first let their puppies off lead


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My Nya is 6 months now & I am having the same diemna as you so to be better off safe than sorry we are going to an advanced obedience class in January,cant wait. Have you considered that? Good luck.


----------

